

Too many hours worked - lgantcha

How many hours worked is too many? My daughter in law who works as a manger for Mcdonalds just worked from 10 am to 6 pm the next day (36 hours) because of call offs. Then she had to go in at 6 am the next day. She is hourly. Is this legal?
======
byoung2
IANAL, but it might be, if she is an exempt employee. Exempt employees are not
subject to overtime, minimum wage, meal period, or rest period protections. I
suppose the argument her boss would make is that as manager, she should hire
and schedule more reliable employees to work those shifts.

------
_pius
I don't know if it is legal, but I do know that it's quite common for managers
of franchises to have to do this.

------
vonsydov
here, we like working highly illegally and underpaid

why work for something you don't love

~~~
billswift
Interesting comment, how about some context? Where is here? What do you mean
by illegally?

If you are doing the work for the pay, then you are not "underpaid". You might
prefer to get more money for the job, but then who doesn't?

